# Adenosine Challenge Test ?? CPT code



## cvand1972 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone know what CPT code we would use for this?


----------



## TWinsor (May 30, 2013)

Is this with a heart cath?


----------



## cvand1972 (May 30, 2013)

No, it's being done by itself.


----------



## kvangoor (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like a stress test (93015?)


----------

